# Volvo S40 servicing schedule and cambelt 2.0D - advice needed



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

As above can anyone advise on the intervals and cambelt due mileage, approx costs etc from the dealer? 

Also any known issues on this car/engine. 

Cheers 

Ryan


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

75K or 5 years service intervals 12.5K or 1 year. volvo dealers aint cheap generally but a lot offer free tops ups (fluid and checks) as well a diag. information checks being free at any level and mid service (winter/summer checks) free as well its swings and roundabouts tbh as i have seen some stealers charging 80 or even 90 for diag checks! 

i highly recommend getting a VOC membership for £29 per annum can bring parts/services down depending on dealer and what it is by around (or at least mine is virtually 10% across the board) plus after six months reductions on new volvo cars. 
basically the ford TDCI 2.0D engines in it...136PS.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks ninja, also the engine used in the jag x type, which I thought was chain driven?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Twin belt driven camshaft mate,


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, whats the belt replacement interval?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> *75K or 5 years* service intervals 12.5K or 1 year. volvo dealers aint cheap generally but a lot offer free tops ups (fluid and checks) as well a diag. information checks being free at any level and mid service (winter/summer checks) free as well its swings and roundabouts tbh as i have seen some stealers charging 80 or even 90 for diag checks!
> 
> i highly recommend getting a VOC membership for £29 per annum can bring parts/services down depending on dealer and what it is by around (or at least mine is virtually 10% across the board) plus after six months reductions on new volvo cars.
> basically the ford TDCI 2.0D engines in it...136PS.


in red


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Two different Volvo dealers have today advised the belt is not due until 150k miles or 12 years.


----------

